# What mod to replace evic vtc mini



## canocep66 (22/4/16)

Hi everyone 
(First i apologise for bad english not my first language) 

My evic vtc mini got stolen so i have to get another mod. What would you guyz recommended. I loved the size, display and all the functionalities of the vtc. 
I have a heavy rx200 for to use at home. 
Is there a better mod than evic vtc mini in the similar size and portability.(or should i get just another vtc mini again)
Temperature control with stainless steel and usb charging is a must for me. Dont has to be powerful than 75 watts.
Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW (22/4/16)

Take a look at the Pico. Display not as good but it is tiny. The option would be the Presa 100W. Can take 26650 and 18650 batts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/4/16)

I would get another VTC mini if I were you. Or treat yourself to a Vaporflask they are brilliant and super durable little mods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/4/16)

From my experience the VTC Mini is a great single battery device, and gives majority of the features, that the multiple battery mods give.

Out of all my mods, the VTC mini, gets used the most. My carry mods at present are VTC mini and Minikin

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Chezzig (22/4/16)

Def another VTC Mini.. I was going to suggest the Minikin but it doesn't charge via USB.. the great thing about the manikin though is that if you go to work with fully charged batteries (takes 2 ) you wont need to charge at all during the day.. Mine lasts a good few days !!. I still wouldn't be without My Evic Mini's though!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## NewOobY (22/4/16)

i really love the vtc mini - my favorite device. Rather get another one man - plus the new update made it even cooler with the custom logo you can load on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casper (22/4/16)

Buddy. I also agree.

Just do it...Get another VTC Mini.

If mine gets lost or broken, I wont even think about it. I love the RX200, but yes, HEAVY and BIG, and also, over USB takes forever to fully charge.

@Clouder, @argief, what is your take on this?

The Kangertech Subbox is also a very decent dev, but doesn't have half the functionality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (22/4/16)

Definately another VTC

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (22/4/16)

Get another vtc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (22/4/16)

U cannot go wrong with a vtc mini, awesome compact and a kicker of a mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/4/16)

I am happy with my VTC Mini too - for portability and the screen
That screen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## canocep66 (22/4/16)

Silver said:


> I am happy with my VTC Mini too - for portability and the screen
> That screen!



I was deciding between presa 100w and vtc mini and pull the trigger on the vtc. You are right, cant go wrong with this little beast. Great functions with compact size. Thanks for the all the help everyone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (22/4/16)

Which tank do you use? .


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/4/16)

Cuboid is also an option, at only R 130 bucks more (VapeClub) than the VTC Mini (excluding batteries), it is going give you double the puff count between charges/ batteries changes. Has a very similar GUI to VTC mini. It is quite heavy for some reason. Almost the same weight as a RX200, even though it has one less battery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (22/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Cuboid is also an option, at only R 130 bucks more (VapeClub) than the VTC Mini (excluding batteries), it is going give you double the puff count between charges/ batteries changes. Has a very similar GUI to VTC mini. It is quite heavy for some reason. Almost the same weight as a RX200, even though it has one less battery.


 plus you can always Jerry rig a shotgun outta the cuboid, you know if zombies attack and you only have shells and no gun.

Out in a cabin or something .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## canocep66 (22/4/16)

Sprint said:


> Which tank do you use? .


Uwell crown 
Aromamizer rdta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (22/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Cuboid is also an option, at only R 130 bucks more (VapeClub) than the VTC Mini (excluding batteries), it is going give you double the puff count between charges/ batteries changes. Has a very similar GUI to VTC mini. It is quite heavy for some reason. Almost the same weight as a RX200, even though it has one less battery.


Not really double the puff count bro. mAh do not stack in series.....volts yes mAh no

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (23/4/16)

GerharddP said:


> Not really double the puff count bro. mAh do not stack in series.....volts yes mAh no


I don't think the Cuboid is a series mod. Sure it is parallel. We did a test between VTC mini and Cuboid, and the puff time was approximately double between the 2 devices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (23/4/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-cuboid-users-test-in-progress.t20143/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (23/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> I don't think the Cuboid is a series mod. Sure it is parallel. We did a test between VTC mini and Cuboid, and the puff time was approximately double between the 2 devices.


Trust me it's series. Must be some way of using it in a series/parallel by the mod then. Cant see how though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/4/16)

I can confirm I get almost double the juice out of the Cuboid and my Sig100 (bpth dual batt mods) versus the single batt VTC Mini

And this is with similar setups on top at similar (lowish) powers

Dont ask me whats going on inside but thats what I have found from using it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (23/4/16)

Saw this at a B&M today - looks awesome and might well be a contender, even against the mighty VTC Mini... Cuboid Mini 80W (pictured here on the right, with matching tank which is part of the kit).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## herb1 (13/7/16)

Gonna resurrect the thread here to avoid starting a new one...

My situation is different, looking to get a mod with more battery capacity (life) instead of just slapping a Turd in my VTC mini.
Any suggestions? Obviously, I want to maintain similar functionality as the VTC mini but not drastically increase its weight and size.

fire away....excuse the pun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (13/7/16)

herb1 said:


> Gonna resurrect the thread here to avoid starting a new one...
> 
> My situation is different, looking to get a mod with more battery capacity (life) instead of just slapping a Turd in my VTC mini.
> Any suggestions? Obviously, I want to maintain similar functionality as the VTC mini but not drastically increase its weight and size.
> ...



is temp control an important feature to you? or are you only looking to use it in regular power mode?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jan (13/7/16)

Tesla nano has a 3600 mah battery

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## herb1 (13/7/16)

Yiannaki said:


> is temp control an important feature to you? or are you only looking to use it in regular power mode?


 yes, temp control would be a factor...just want to avoid bad mods, based on others' experiences

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## herb1 (13/7/16)

Jan said:


> Tesla nano has a 3600 mah battery


ok


----------



## Yiannaki (13/7/16)

herb1 said:


> yes, temp control would be a factor...just want to avoid bad mods, based on others' experiences



Then you can scratch the Minikin 1.5 and Sigelei 213 fuchai off the list so long  

In terms of affordability, the SMOK H-Priv is your best value for money and tested to not only have functional temp control, but it is accurate as well. Its definitely a bit bulkier than the evic so perhaps you should head into a B&M store to get a feel for the size.

Not sure what your budget is but if you're willing to fork out cash for an SX450J chip, its well worth it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## herb1 (13/7/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Then you can scratch the Minikin 1.5 and Sigelei 213 fuchai off the list so long
> 
> In terms of affordability, the SMOK H-Priv is your best value for money and tested to not only have functional temp control, but it is accurate as well. Its definitely a bit bulkier than the evic so perhaps you should head into a B&M store to get a feel for the size.
> 
> Not sure what your budget is but if you're willing to fork out cash for an SX450J chip, its well worth it.


Well, I've looked at the Tesla Nano (sexy looking device) and just seen the youtube video of the Smok H-Priv (looks very conservative) but I think that the 200W is overkill really. The schlep about both devices is that USB charging is done when Mod is on its side

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (13/7/16)

herb1 said:


> Well, I've looked at the Tesla Nano (sexy looking device) and just seen the youtube video of the Smok H-Priv (looks very conservative) but I think that the 200W is overkill really. The schlep about both devices is that USB charging is done when Mod is on its side



I don't think the H-Priv has onboard charging. but the best way to charge a battery is on a charger. Plus that way one can also vape one set of batteries while another set charges. 

Also keep in mind, the Tesla has a built in battery so if you don't have a backup, you will have to vape it while its plugged in to charge.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/7/16)

Maybe be consider the Presa 100w, it takes a 26650 sized battery which (if you can find one) can run some pretty high mAh capacities. Also the new ELeaf iPower is due any day now, it's about the same size as the old iStick 50w and has a built in 5000mAh. As for temp control, I have no idea if these are any good or not.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## herb1 (13/7/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Maybe be consider the Presa 100w, it takes a 26650 sized battery which (if you can find one) can run some pretty high mAh capacities. Also the new ELeaf iPower is due any day now, it's about the same size as the old iStick 50w and has a built in 5000mAh. As for temp control, I have no idea if these are any good or not.


That's why I love this forum, so much experience and knowledge to help us newbies make educated decisions

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (13/7/16)

Serious m8 .....just look at the photo. Do you really want to replace this with something else.
This was my first kit I bought I still use it the most.
Comfortable, compatible, single  , stable, beautiful, reliable, great companion, not complex and so on.
Come to think of it .....sounds like my wife except the "single" part.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Boktiet (14/7/16)

I can advise to go for the Evic VTwo mini. Pretty much the same as the VTC mini I guess but I get 2-2.5 days battery life using it daily at the office and I clear about 4.5 mls per day. Has Temp control and all the other nice functions of the bigger mods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/7/16)

Boktiet said:


> I can advise to go for the Evic VTwo mini. Pretty much the same as the VTC mini I guess but I get 2-2.5 days battery life using it daily at the office and I clear about 4.5 mls per day. Has Temp control and all the other nice functions of the bigger mods.


only 4.5mls a day.. Thats the dream

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## herb1 (14/7/16)

Boktiet said:


> I can advise to go for the Evic VTwo mini. Pretty much the same as the VTC mini I guess but I get 2-2.5 days battery life using it daily at the office and I clear about 4.5 mls per day. Has Temp control and all the other nice functions of the bigger mods.


With wot tank do u get that usage?
Compared to my VTC mini when using the Crius tank, I used to vape early morning and late night and would only manage off a fully-charged battery (25w; 0.3Ω)...my question is how do u last -2.5 days off a single charge?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (14/7/16)

Can't go wrong with the vtc minI for a single battery charging unit.

Pico. Kangertech. Kooper. Clouper. Eleaf Ijust. Nugget. Mini volt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boktiet (14/7/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> only 4.5mls a day.. Thats the dream


LOL...that's during the day. In the evenings I pull out the big guns...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Boktiet (14/7/16)

herb1 said:


> With wot tank do u get that usage?
> Compared to my VTC mini when using the Crius tank, I used to vape early morning and late night and would only manage off a fully-charged battery (25w; 0.3Ω)...my question is how do u last -2.5 days off a single charge?


I use a turd in the mod and I run my Nautilus X till around 10am (22w) and then my protank 4 at 35w till around 3pm . In the evenings I run my sub ohm tanks on my rx200s.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## herb1 (29/9/16)

think the only thing that can replace the vtc mini is the vtc dual

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## herb1 (15/11/16)

Well, time to step up...

...i'm looking at experimenting with builds and different coils to enhance the flavour of my vapes...

...so I'm looking at a higher wattage mod to handle the Claptons and those other hectic builds; also to accomodate the wider tanks.

I'm taken by the Minikin 1.5 due to its size as it aint that big to stuff in a pocket

Suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (15/11/16)

herb1 said:


> Well, time to step up...
> 
> ...i'm looking at experimenting with builds and different coils to enhance the flavour of my vapes...
> 
> ...


I miss my minikin. The 1.5 is one of my favourity mods due to size and the rubber skin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (15/11/16)

I have the Evic VTC duel and will vouch for it if you enjoyed the first one. I can highly recommend it. Value for money for what you get, single or duel option, sleek, sturdy, all the bells and whistles, not that I am a TC fan at all. It's in my daily rotation and operates seamlessly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

